# Should I buy a Barudan or Melco



## DaveKasler (Jul 8, 2008)

We are evaluating the best embroidery equipment for our needs. We have pretty much eliminated Meistergram and are settling on either the Barudan Elite Pro II or the Melco AMAYA XTS.

Can I go wrong either way?


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

I vote for the Barudan!


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Barudan for sure!


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

Barudan, not even close.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

+1 for Barudan


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Buy a Barudan. I've had a 15 needle single head Barudan Elite for 6 years now and I absolutely love it! I have the TES software which I'm not that fond of because the learning curve is to steep, but I make it work. I also use Madeira threads because they help my products stand out from the rest. 

A Barudan + Madeira threads = great embroidery results!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Barudan! I've had my single head for almost 10 years now and it has made me a bunch of money.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

check out the zsk machine


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

mes2007 said:


> Buy a Barudan. I've had a 15 needle single head Barudan Elite for 6 years now and I absolutely love it! I have the TES software which I'm not that fond of because the learning curve is to steep, but I make it work. I also use Madeira threads because they help my products stand out from the rest.
> 
> A Barudan + Madeira threads = great embroidery results!


Is that what you run is a single head or do you run a multi head as well? I just bought my 2 head SWF used a year ago and would love a 4 head Barudan. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

I like my XTS and the versitility of growth with it. Started with 1 machine, now have 5. I can have 5 different jobs going or have all 5 heads doing the. same design. Met a guy who was dumping his Barudan for Melco because of maintenance issues. I am curious why the other posters are opposed to the Melco.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

4 the Team said:


> I like my XTS and the versitility of growth with it. Started with 1 machine, now have 5. I can have 5 different jobs going or have all 5 heads doing the. same design. Met a guy who was dumping his Barudan for Melco because of maintenance issues. I am curious why the other posters are opposed to the Melco.


Not opposed to Melco. Just a really big fan of Barudan.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the zsk they have shoe device that would give you nice nich marker. we do lots of shoes no one else in my area can do this schools love there logo on shoes.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Barudan makes a nice machine, but I'd more compare it to the SWF rather than the Melco embroidery machines. 




DaveKasler said:


> We are evaluating the best embroidery equipment for our needs. We have pretty much eliminated Meistergram and are settling on either the Barudan Elite Pro II or the Melco AMAYA XTS.
> 
> Can I go wrong either way?


----------



## lecover (Oct 23, 2013)

I've had my ZSK Sprint 5 for 10 months w/o any problems. Plus, great support team.


----------



## first in (Jun 9, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## DaveKasler (Jul 8, 2008)

Appreciate all the input. I visited an embroiderer that has the Melco machine and was really impressed. Ordered ours today.

Thanks again for all the advice.

Dave


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave,

Very smart. I also went and saw each brand of machine in action and used that experience to decide which brand to buy.

I wonder if many of these folks have never used anything but the brand they are pushing. When I saw how all the machines actually worked, I hands down found the Melco easiest to use.


----------



## levelonegraphics (Dec 17, 2010)

Posylane said:


> Dave,
> 
> Very smart. I also went and saw each brand of machine in action and used that experience to decide which brand to buy.
> 
> I wonder if many of these folks have never used anything but the brand they are pushing. When I saw how all the machines actually worked, I hands down found the Melco easiest to use.


 
The original post was asking "should I buy a Barudan or Melco". when you ask for opinions you get them. you're right, I doubt that many people have used more than a couple brands of machine, most people have probably used just one. I think it would be pretty unique to find someone that has *working *experience with all of the major brands. probably how I and others should have answered was "never used a Melco but Barudan is great". You said you did your homework by going out and seeing these other machines in operation, but have you run any other brand than Melco for any length of time? if anyone out there has owned and/or operated both barudan & melco they would have been the best qualified to answer, but it's still only an opinion. there are several quality machines on the market. we own Happy and Barudan, and did own a 4 head SWF for a short time. there are people on this forum that will tell you how much they love their SWF....I couldn't get rid of mine fast enough. Doesn't mean they are wrong, just means that my experience with SWF was not good.

one thing I've learned in buying equipment, whether it's embroidery, screen printing, DTG, etc., people have their favorites and sometimes have strong opinions. That's ok, that's what you're asking for when you post a question looking for information. it's up to you to do your research and make a selection that you're comfortable with.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

The original question was actually "Can I go wrong either way?". I think the answer is maybe you can't go 'wrong' either way, but I bet if he saw the machines working side by side, he would see reasons why one was better than the other.

I think regardless of what questions about the brands novices ask, a lot of posters answer the "should I buy a X or Y" question. Barudan was great for you, but would it really be great for absolutely everyone? It seems like the experienced people on this forum should dig a little deeper with what the novices want out of machine.


----------

